# can anybody recommend a browser for my phone that works well with CC editor?



## Spoked Wheels (25 Jul 2014)

I have a Samsung Notes ll and I have been using Chrome which is ok but with a few issues, ie overrides the first few letters or the first word. It can also capitalised more than the first letter after a full stop.

I tested Maxhon and although it's very fast it has too many issues with the CC editor. I just tested Firefox and also a nice browser but also has issues with the CC editor..... it will not start a new line which it's a pain.

I have Opera as a second browser but I don't use it much..... can't remember why I don't like it better than Chrome.

So, can anybody suggest a good browser for Android phone that works well with the CC editor?


----------



## tincaman (25 Jul 2014)

Puffin, always defaults to full web pages, not mobile versions.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (25 Jul 2014)

I just read some reviews on Puffin and it sounds tempting but the version with flash is not free. Might try it though.

Just testing Dolphin at the moment and so far so good on CC editor 

Hopefully this can do the job. A little slow perhaps


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2014)

As a related aside, I haven't found a single browser on android that ticks all the boxes. Ime, all I have tried have some issue or other. I use Opera (because it tends to be the fastest) but it's got its problems.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (25 Jul 2014)

yello said:


> As a related aside, I haven't found a single browser on android that ticks all the boxes. Ime, all I have tried have some issue or other. I use Opera (because it tends to be the fastest) but it's got its problems.


I would agree with that. I miss Tapatalk.


----------



## CopperCyclist (25 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3198207, member: 259"]Me too.[/QUOTE]

Me three.


----------



## the_mikey (29 Jul 2014)

I've abandoned Chrome for the current Opera browser (not Opera Classic), it seems quite simple and straightforward and works with CycleChat.


----------



## Wafer (29 Jul 2014)

I use dolphin on my Android phone and tablet, been working fine on cycle chat for me. 

Used opera desktop for years but a while ago I gave up on it for various reasons, shame because I've never found a browser as good in some respects.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (1 Aug 2014)

Well, Dolphin is not too bad but still has a couple of issues with CC editor like when clicking on the smile icon and the screen shooting up to the top of the page. I think firefox does the same.

I've settled with Opera Mobile. Not the fastest but seem to work very well with my phone on CC editor and everything else so far.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Aug 2014)

I have abandoned Opera mini, in favour of Opera full on my android phone.
I was having too many problems with Opera mini not 'seeing' pop-up boxes on CC and defaulting to selecting what was behind the pop-up box (pop-ups such as alerts etc)... The full version of Opera seems to be working much better so far.


----------



## djb1971 (12 Aug 2014)

CopperCyclist said:


> Me three.


Me too


----------

